# Best Women's Starter Bow



## TheWife (Sep 13, 2007)

I started out with a Mathews Genesis... then descided to hunt and my husband bought me a Mathews Monster. It pulls 40 pounds and is legal to hunt in Ohio. I love it. wouldn't trade it for another bow. I also shot the Hoyt before I descided. Mathews won hands down. Good quality. smooth draw. This will be my first year hunting with a bow!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got a Parker Sidekick, and I absolutely love it! Fun to shoot, light, and forgiving.


----------



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

Bowtech Soldier! Very adjustable.


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife is using a diamond edge this year. This is her first year with a compound. Its very ajustable and a good shooter(when tuned well).


----------



## Brat (Apr 17, 2010)

I like my Diamond Razor Edge.


----------



## JParcher (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, I'll have to get her out to shoot some of these bows.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

diamond razor edge


----------

